# Scared the guy so bad he fainted... twice



## crazy4bass (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm helping a friend haunt a 5 acre corn maze just outside Albemarle, NC. This is our first year and every weekend we've gotten a little better. This past Saturday night though was the cake, I actually scared a guy enough he fainted.... twice.

We've got about 20 people in the maze and several scenes, a lot of us are able to utilize paths made in the maze to cover multiple areas and it's worked out really well. I'm the Grim Reaper (got a nice getup for it). Basically the setup works like this.. The scene right before mine is crazy hillbillies, they have two chainsaws so they get the people worked up pretty good and chase them down the path to my graveyard. As the guides bring people into the graveyard, I'm standing at the exit perfectly still holding a lantern and a scythe. I must do a fair job at being still cause I get lots of remarks about whether I'm real or not so good scares tend to ensue. This guy though, he was worked up from the saws but good. 

He was 17 and with 9-10 of his friends, when they got to my end of the grave yard, he completely freaked when he saw me. Refused to walk past and I was just standing there sort of hunched over (a good 2-3 minutes). Finally his buddy walked by and said "see, it's not real", the guide told him I wasn't real, then his buddy actually patted me on the head and said again "see, not real.. now come on). So the guy calmed down a bit and started to move. The second he started forward I just lifted my head and leaned the scythe out in the path..

BAM! The guy just dropped right there, out cold.

We'll, the two guys with the saws were behind the group and they are EMT's so they dropped their masks and went to check him. He was out maybe 4-5 seconds. The got him up and asked if he needed to be escorted out of the maze. The guys said "No, I'm good. Just blacked out there for a second". They asked if he was sure and he said yes. All this time I'm just looking at him.

So the group goes on. The next scene they come to are the crazy doctors. To get there they go through a set of switchbacks, which lets me get in front of the group and scare'em again as they come up to the doctors then the saws are able to slip in behind the group after they pass the doctors and get them a final time. As the group came up to my second spot, it's really dark and my outfit is all black so even our spooks have a hard time keeping up with me, I was waiting on the guy.. He said he was cool so it was game on at that point.

As he got close someone must have distracted him because when I stepped out into the path he walk right into me. Turned around and just dropped again. He wasn't out as long this time, maybe 2 second, as he began back peddling on the ground. His buddies helped him up and I just stood there as he bolted past, ran completely past the doctors scene and stopped in the back part of switch backs waiting on his group to catch up.

At this point I had them separated from him and just waited on the guide to come get them. As they passed I just shrugged and let them go. Well, as they passed the doctors, one of the guys with the chainsaw slipped into the group and told them to be quiet. He crouched down so you couldn't see him and once the group got to their buddy, he jumped up and yelled "I'm Back!!" and cranked the saw. That dude bolted and the last thing we heard was "Help me Jesus". 

We were laughing so hard we almost missed the next group that came though.. lol


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

That is some good stuff right there. Hey where is that town if I was near Raleigh?


----------



## crazy4bass (Oct 16, 2007)

We're about 35 miles NE of Charlotte off Hwy 73 between Mt. Pleasant and Albemarle. About 2 hours from Raleigh.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sadist!


----------



## MrTrick (Sep 28, 2007)

That just sends an Evil Giggle through my entire body. Wonder if he needed a change of underware.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

I know Albermarle! Okay, I drove through it once I'm sure when living in NC.

That is absolutely hilarious! Definitely not as good as your story, my brother and I got a few TOTs one year (teens who didn't dress up) and one part was convincing them my brother (in a huge clown costume) was a statue. And then he pulled a similar move you did as his friends convinced him my brother was a statue. Once my brother moved, he bolted through the front yard, our fake cemetery, and I popped up out of an open grave. They all ran screaming down the street and missed the other half of houses.

But you made someone pass out twice - excellent, we all must bump up our game.


----------



## crazy4bass (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah, the only thing I regret is not skipping the next couple of groups. I could have easily made it around to the backside of the maze and met him again, or just waited on him to come out. We were laughing to hard to think about that then... oh well...


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Hahahaha reminds me of last years haunt I worked at. 4 groups of about 10 people absolutely refused to enter my scene before they where even close to getting to me so they had to be escorted out, I scared one woman so bad she jumped back and her and her 2 kids fell back and got totally annihilated on the floor, but the icing on top was when I scared a woman soo bad she ditched her kids and husband and I chased behind her...as I was walking back to get into place for the next group I noticed a trail of pee on the floor.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

A good scare is always a bit of fun and I hate to break up the chuckles but are you guys ever concerned you could literally scare someone to death during one of these haunts? Like they have a heart attack or fall back and hit their head or faint but can't be revived unlike the guy above? Are you guys ever scared that they might be dead? Do you hold your breath and hope they are breathing? Personally I would have been really afraid myself if someone actually passed out. That seems like quite an extreme reaction and I wonder if there isn't some underlying medical reason there. Don't mean to put the scare in you guys but this post just made me think about it from another perspective. I know most people scream and jump and then giggle and go on their way and I'm sure there are those that don't react much or who try to act cool.


----------

